# Increase flexibility/mobility/reaction/speed



## HeiseTX (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi, I was wondering if there were peptides or sarms etc to help this part of fitness


----------



## CJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Huh???  🤔🤔🤔

Not sure what the question is.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Huh???  🤔🤔🤔
> 
> Not sure what the question is.


He wants to know if there's anything he can take to make him more flexible and have better reaction speed.

I think the answer to this question is no. Want to be more flexible, then stretch and do mobility exercises. 

Now for reaction speed, technically a stimulant will help you with that, but I don't think that's a road you want to go down.  Even then, you still need to train by doing reaction drills... it's not magic.


----------



## CJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> He wants to know if there's anything he can take to make him more flexible and have better reaction speed.
> 
> I think the answer to this question is no. Want to be more flexible, then stretch and do mobility exercises.
> 
> Now for reaction speed, technically a stimulant will help you with that, but I don't think that's a road you want to go down.  Even then, you still need to train by doing reaction drills... it's not magic.


Oops!!!! 

I completely missed the title of the thread. 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## HeiseTX (Oct 4, 2021)

I was thinking peptides that help joints and connective tissue hydration etc?


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2021)

I don't know much about peptides and SARMS and the like , I do know that Cardarine has the ability to switch over Muscle fibers from type 2 to type 1 over time. Whether that would give any boost to launch speed or movement in general I have no idea you would have to do a mountain or two's worth of research before any experimentation on your rat.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 4, 2021)

No I don’t think so.

However, flexibility and mobility can be trained. They can be trained relatively fast too.. I don’t really even see a need for a supplement to get there fast. Get down and stretch. Do it often, and learn new stretches. Push your body in really uncomfortable positions. There are also plenty of dynamic movements to help with mobility. You’d be surprised how well your body moves even with just like.. a couple months of time. It’s not the same as building muscle!


----------

